# My first time snowboarding!



## Stinky Ninja (Sep 12, 2012)

awesome man! I can't imagine learning on those conditions that must of been hard. :thumbsup:


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Really glad to hear you enjoy the sport. Keep it up, stick with it. Progressing can be difficult at times, but keep your chin up! Keep us updated on your progress


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

For sure I will, I'm looking to catch a bus/shuttle from my local church because they have a program for youth kids to get a lift ticket and a shuttle there and back for a cheap price.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

glad that your learning to board. keep it up. btw, i go there too(every weekend) and its not really dirt and ice(not being a jerk) but its more soft,groomed snow due to temp around mid 30's to 40 degrees. hoping to get more snow soon so they can open up more runs. and if you would like, i can help you out with your turns. and sorry about your Georgia dawgs, they played are great game but just ran out of time on their last drive.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, I guess, I just saw the lower miami was dirt and then some guy I asked said to not go up because it was icy, but it was still fun. I might go up on Wednsday because I get out of school at 12pm and if I don't go on Wednsday then I'll either go on Thursday or Saturday! And yeah well hopefully Notre Dame beats them!


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm rooting for ND too cuz i think they deserve it. anyways,if you see a boarder with a NOTW sticker on a black helmet that would be me. I go every weekend and usually ride alone on saturday and have my 9 yr old niece and my 2 yr-old grand son on sundays.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah me too. I will look I will post something when I go or I'll message you. Today if you saw me I was mainly on the Magic Carpet (I know embarrasing haha) I wasn't doing to good for the most part but got it in the end, but I had orange pants and a blue coat.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

keep it up :thumbsup: we've all been there.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

OP is the old man also riding...if not get him on a board. I love riding with my kids....they talked me into it 10 yrs ago.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Backcountry said:


> Go Georgia Dawgs!!




A lesson to live by. Sometimes you need to take a break at the end to make sure that you finish strong!


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Man, haven't been to Red Lodge in ages. Fun mountain. Don't worry about being on the magic carpet. Its better then riding to the top and then getting broke off.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Stoked for you man! Also, dont EVER feel embarrassed for being new or in the learning curve. Good snowboarders are always learning new stuff. Have fun, progress steadily and use the "building block" approach to your progression; master each step to build solid foundations on which to build upon for each new level.....:thumbsup:


this. as usual, snowolf posts great advice.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

United States, Canada & South America are good spots too!there are Ski & Snowboard Vacation Packages available if you wish to try you can always ask to ski vacation specialists for great experience.


----------

